# Starfish



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Anybody know an area where I could show my little girls starfish. I don't think they believe they are a living animal but something that comes from the store???


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

I usualy see some at Ft. McRay, I havent been in like a year so dont quote me, good luck


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

They come and go so you can't find them at the same place all the time. I often find them at the beach in the summer when I'm goofing around out there; when its been flat for awhile, they are usually all over out there. Also, I see them a lot in waist to chest deep water out in the bay near the old coast guard station on fort pickens. I bet there are some easier more consistent places but I don't know of them.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The only times I've seen them is when they are washed up on shore.


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

You could bring them to a good saltwater fish store. They usually have live starfish. As far as in the wild, the bay around the old coast guard station has been where I have seen them the most. Very spotty though. When they are there, there are plenty.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Its a bit of a ride but Port St Joe has lots of them and all kinds of other critters for them to look at if you are into the camping/snorkeling thing.


----------

